# When are YSL Sales?



## helenv

Ive really been eyeing the medium envelope bag tri quilted in shw. Just wondering if anyone has any tips if these are ever on sale, when and where? Ive heard that ysl has annual sales maybe twice a year and am wondering if these are ever included?  I've only seen this bag on ysl, farfetched and ssense. Are there any private groups on FB as well to access these sales?


----------



## Samantha king

I’ve never seen any sales on main retailers but try outlets? I got my Loulou from an outlet.


----------



## bag hound

Hello HelenV, I have seen Saint Laurent bags on sale on their website. I saw some sales there this summer. I don't know if it was because of Covid or if it is an annual thing. It was on select items, not everything. I have heard that unlike a lot of the other designers that they do have sales once and a while. I would keep checking, especially around Christmas time and right after Christmas. I too and waiting to buy a few things. Good luck.


----------



## CMJ133

I’m in Canada and trying to find a small loulou in black with either gold or silver  hardware. This is my first YSL and I noticed prices very at every store and site unlike all my LV bags. Can anyone recommend the best place to get this bag?


----------



## honey52

helenv said:


> Ive really been eyeing the medium envelope bag tri quilted in shw. Just wondering if anyone has any tips if these are ever on sale, when and where? Ive heard that ysl has annual sales maybe twice a year and am wondering if these are ever included?  I've only seen this bag on ysl, farfetched and ssense. Are there any private groups on FB as well to access these sales?



ysl sales are twice a year, usually June and December. For a week I believe they email out private sale links to existing customers and then the sale is live to everyone. You would be surprised what’s included in the sale, some of the things that I consider classic in classic colors. Another thing you can do, is contact a Saint Laurent boutique during their online sale to ask them to send you their “sale” iCloud photo share which can show different stuff than what’s online as online boutique is diff than standalone stores. An SA that I use at my local YSL boutique usually sends me the boutiques sale photo album so I can take a look before I make my way over there. Sale prices are generally 30% off.

Other places to catch ysl on sale are discount stores like century 21, tjmaxx runway, and on the rare occasion on Nordstrom rack.

Neiman marcus, Saks, and Nordstrom will also follow the biannual sale season of June and December but gl getting anything from Nordstrom unless you have an SA who will help you secure something before the sale is live, or Neiman marcus, which sales start at 25% off and get an additional 25% off during second cut, but generally the stuff you see on sale at Neiman marcus is very seasonal, like the bags with crazy sequins and patches and whatever.

Ssence and the other online lux websites I’m not so sure of....


----------



## missmary00

CMJ133 said:


> I’m in Canada and trying to find a small loulou in black with either gold or silver  hardware. This is my first YSL and I noticed prices very at every store and site unlike all my LV bags. Can anyone recommend the best place to get this bag?


if you're close to Toronto/GTA there's a YSL outlet. You can call the store and ask if they have any currently in store


----------



## Grande Latte

YSL usually has a big sale around Thanksgiving. So does Neiman Marcus and Saks.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

missmary00 said:


> if you're close to Toronto/GTA there's a YSL outlet. You can call the store and ask if they have any currently in store


Is there any other way to get in touch with them than by phone?  Im in Sweden so calling can get extremely expensive. :/ Please send a PM if you have any other contact details!


----------



## Frugalfinds

If possible, try to build a relationship with an SA. Often they contact their clients to offer them the best items on sale before everyone else. That is why what is left is often less classic. Online things sell out so quickly and even when you are able to purchase, you might later receive a "sorry we have to cancel your order because we sold out" (I'm looking at you Saks). It is possible to get a great deal online during the sales, but it is so hit or miss.


----------



## missmary00

Thenewestgirl said:


> Is there any other way to get in touch with them than by phone?  Im in Sweden so calling can get extremely expensive. :/ Please send a PM if you have any other contact details!


Sorry I don’t know any other method of contact


----------



## Thenewestgirl

missmary00 said:


> Sorry I don’t know any other method of contact


Okey, thank you anyway!


----------



## xnatty

CMJ133 said:


> I’m in Canada and trying to find a small loulou in black with either gold or silver  hardware. This is my first YSL and I noticed prices very at every store and site unlike all my LV bags. Can anyone recommend the best place to get this bag?


SSENSE carries YSL and they usually have their public sales in April/May and around Black Friday. Also, if you create an account with them and browse the website when you're logged in, you can see they offer sales on additionnal items (kind of exclusive sales). Last year I was able to save 25-35% off on the Uptown Compact Wallet and the Small Kate in black!


----------



## similarmindz

xnatty said:


> SSENSE carries YSL and they usually have their public sales in April/May and around Black Friday. Also, if you create an account with them and browse the website when you're logged in, you can see they offer sales on additionnal items (kind of exclusive sales). Last year I was able to save 25-35% off on the Uptown Compact Wallet and the Small Kate in black!


Wow that’s a great deal! I’m actually eyeing the uptown compact wallet too. How is yours holding up after a year?


----------



## xnatty

similarmindz said:


> Wow that’s a great deal! I’m actually eyeing the uptown compact wallet too. How is yours holding up after a year?


The quality is great! It still looks pristine after a year or so. I'm considering an even smaller wallet or card holder though as I realized I don't carry a lot.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth

Most luxury sites start sales last week of May (thk Memorial Day Weekend -US) other sites the designer sales start first week of June. Some start a touch early but the good sales are in June, with a second cut in July. Happy Designer Sale Season! LOL

*I recommend you stalk Italist, like Farfetch but strictly Italian boutiques.


----------



## Purse Chakra

This thread is very helpful! I am new to YSL, but the more I see, the more I like. (Dangerous!  ) 

I am in love with this Niki shopper tote: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-large-niki-leather-shopper/5444548




As far as I can tell, it's not offered via ysl.com, but it does appear to be in stores (I don't live near one, but paid a quick visit to one recently when visiting family who do live near a store). 

What is my best bet to get this at some sort of discount?

-Call a freestanding YSL store in June to see if it goes on sale? 
-Wait for one to hit a resale site like Yoogi's or Fashionphile?
-Or is there a time when perhaps Nordstrom's or another store would have a sale?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ForeverE

Purse Chakra said:


> This thread is very helpful! I am new to YSL, but the more I see, the more I like. (Dangerous!  )
> 
> I am in love with this Niki shopper tote: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-large-niki-leather-shopper/5444548
> 
> View attachment 5097309
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, it's not offered via ysl.com, but it does appear to be in stores (I don't live near one, but paid a quick visit to one recently when visiting family who do live near a store).
> 
> What is my best bet to get this at some sort of discount?
> 
> -Call a freestanding YSL store in June to see if it goes on sale?
> -Wait for one to hit a resale site like Yoogi's or Fashionphile?
> -Or is there a time when perhaps Nordstrom's or another store would have a sale?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Purse Chakra said:


> This thread is very helpful! I am new to YSL, but the more I see, the more I like. (Dangerous!  )
> 
> I am in love with this Niki shopper tote: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-large-niki-leather-shopper/5444548
> 
> View attachment 5097309
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, it's not offered via ysl.com, but it does appear to be in stores (I don't live near one, but paid a quick visit to one recently when visiting family who do live near a store).
> 
> What is my best bet to get this at some sort of discount?
> 
> -Call a freestanding YSL store in June to see if it goes on sale?
> -Wait for one to hit a resale site like Yoogi's or Fashionphile?
> -Or is there a time when perhaps Nordstrom's or another store would have a sale?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




This bag is on pre-sale at Neiman Marcus in black and the burgundy is on pre-sale at saks.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Selfridges tends to have great prices on YSL-even after you add tax and import duties. These two are on their site right now at just a little over $2k USD pre tax and custom fees. Hope it works out!


----------



## Purse Chakra

ForeverE said:


> This bag is on pre-sale at Neiman Marcus in black and the burgundy is on pre-sale at saks.





bagaholicpnw said:


> Selfridges tends to have great prices on YSL-even after you add tax and import duties. These two are on their site right now at just a little over $2k USD pre tax and custom fees. Hope it works out!



Can't think you enough for the intel. This helps so much! Hopefully I'll be joining the YSL fan club soon.


----------



## Butterfly7890

Purse Chakra said:


> This thread is very helpful! I am new to YSL, but the more I see, the more I like. (Dangerous!  )
> 
> I am in love with this Niki shopper tote: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-large-niki-leather-shopper/5444548
> 
> View attachment 5097309
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, it's not offered via ysl.com, but it does appear to be in stores (I don't live near one, but paid a quick visit to one recently when visiting family who do live near a store).
> 
> What is my best bet to get this at some sort of discount?
> 
> -Call a freestanding YSL store in June to see if it goes on sale?
> -Wait for one to hit a resale site like Yoogi's or Fashionphile?
> -Or is there a time when perhaps Nordstrom's or another store would have a sale?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This bag is amazing! I got it a few months ago and so in love!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Butterfly7890 said:


> This bag is amazing! I got it a few months ago and so in love!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097818



Wow, congratulations -- she is just gorgeous. I love how this style blends simplicity, luxury and also practicality.


----------



## syh831

I was just told by my SA at Saint Laurent boutique (not dept store) that private sale has started for select clients. They are no longer doing public sales and the usual biannual online sales will also be no longer :/. I went in store to check the sale inventory and it is super limited (about 6 bag styles?). So sad.. I did just shop the SSENSE private sale and they had good selection of ysl on sale. Seems like designer sales are low on inventory this year across brands though


----------



## dazedreamer

syh831 said:


> I was just told by my SA at Saint Laurent boutique (not dept store) that private sale has started for select clients. They are no longer doing public sales and the usual biannual online sales will also be no longer :/. I went in store to check the sale inventory and it is super limited (about 6 bag styles?). So sad.. I did just shop the SSENSE private sale and they had good selection of ysl on sale. Seems like designer sales are low on inventory this year across brands though



Hi , i dont see any saint laurent listed on ssense..is it just available for private sale? Also does anyone know if ysl's rouge opyum is the same as red laquer?


----------



## pighero15

thi


dazedreamer said:


> Hi , i dont see any saint laurent listed on ssense..is it just available for private sale? Also does anyone know if ysl's rouge opyum is the same as red laquer?



I think the red opyum has a mix of red and burgundy while red laquer looks like true red to me.


----------



## mediumleathergood

Hi all, I have been lurking on the forum for a bit and had a question about the sale. I bought a couple things (college bag + wallet) from the ysl website this year and got an email this morning announcing a date for the invite only private sale online and in store. Is this just a generic email, or an indication that I’ll get an invite? I’m not sure since I bought on the website and not through an SA, and I don’t know if the amount I spent is enough to warrant an invite.

I don’t have my heart set on the sale but it would be cool to check out!


----------



## lilthai

mediumleathergood said:


> Hi all, I have been lurking on the forum for a bit and had a question about the sale. I bought a couple things (college bag + wallet) from the ysl website this year and got an email this morning announcing a date for the invite only private sale online and in store. Is this just a generic email, or an indication that I’ll get an invite? I’m not sure since I bought on the website and not through an SA, and I don’t know if the amount I spent is enough to warrant an invite.
> 
> I don’t have my heart set on the sale but it would be cool to check out!



I normally receive an email for a code to enter the sales price/section.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

lilthai said:


> I normally receive an email for a code to enter the sales price/section.


Do you need to have purchase history on their website to shop the sale items?


----------



## lilthai

iskam.mnogo said:


> Do you need to have purchase history on their website to shop the sale items?


I don’t know about other people experience. But I have purchased YSL online before I started to receive an invitation to private sales.


----------



## Jay 45

lilthai said:


> I don’t know about other people experience. But I have purchased YSL online before I started to receive an invitation to private sales.


Hi! I have a purchase history and received the announcement email that it was starting today - but it did not contain the usual link or code? Have you received anything yet today?


----------



## lilthai

Jay 45 said:


> Hi! I have a purchase history and received the announcement email that it was starting today - but it did not contain the usual link or code? Have you received anything yet today?


Yes. I got another email with a link.


----------



## PurseLover72

lilthai said:


> Yes. I got another email with a link.


Can you share the link, please?


----------



## iskam.mnogo

lilthai said:


> Yes. I got another email with a link.


Could you please share it?


----------



## ForeverE

lilthai said:


> Yes. I got another email with a link.



Did your email include the code?


----------



## fggpurselover

lilthai said:


> Yes. I got another email with a link.


Hey! Can you please share the code? I have the link but not the code


----------



## lilthai

fggpurselover said:


> Hey! Can you please share the code? I have the link but not the code


No code. Just email with a link. FYI - I placed two orders but didn’t go through but got charged. They said there are technical problems because everyone try to purchase at the same time.


----------



## mediumleathergood

lilthai said:


> No code. Just email with a link. FYI - I placed two orders but didn’t go through but got charged. They said there are technical problems because everyone try to purchase at the same time.


The same thing happened to me, did you re-order?


----------



## lilthai

mediumleathergood said:


> The same thing happened to me, did you re-order?



I was advised to call the boutique and order. Unless I wanted to risk being charged again for the same thing. So I guess I just have to wait and see. If the items I want are still there, then they are meant to be


----------



## mediumleathergood

lilthai said:


> I was advised to call the boutique and order. Unless I wanted to risk being charged again for the same thing. So I guess I just have to wait and see. If the items I want are still there, then they are meant to be


Thanks so much! I’m totally booked at work today so can’t call a boutique or customer service. I’m in the same boat with my order - the bag I ordered is a fall bag, so plenty of time to find something else if it doesn’t work out. It’s also something that caught my eye during the sale rather than a wishlist item.

But of course now I want it and if I got a shipping notification for it I’d be ecstatic!


----------



## snow25

Hi, can you also share the link to me? Thanks



lilthai said:


> Yes. I got another email with a link.


----------



## mediumleathergood

Lilthai, it looks like the ysl website is catching up, my order now shows up in my account now as processing.




snow25 said:


> Hi, can you also share the link to me? Thanks



Unfortunately sharing the link to the private sale doesn’t share the discount, which is tied to the email/account. I’m sorry! It’s in the pinned discount thread if you want to browse what was in the sale.


----------



## Jay 45

Nikki in green and gold sand in the private sale :https://www.ysl.com/en-us/leather-g...crinkled-vintage-leather-5779990EN043045.html


----------



## Jay 45

Private sale link for those who asked: 






						Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
					

SAINT LAURENT




					www.ysl.com


----------



## Purse Chakra

Jay 45 said:


> Private sale link for those who asked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com



Thank you!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Thank you so much for sharing! I snapped up the Victoire bag. Should be a classic evening bag for years to come.


----------



## snow25

Thank you for sharing the link. I was able to buy a bag on sale using this link on the AU website. 

Just fyi, even if you didn’t receive an email and not link to your account, you can still get the discounted price. 
Also, the link works for AU website, just change some parameters to au. 


Jay 45 said:


> Private sale link for those who asked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com


----------



## snow25

Thanks. Fyi, you can still get the discounted price even it isn’t tied to your account. 


mediumleathergood said:


> Unfortunately sharing the link to the private sale doesn’t share the discount, which is tied to the email/account. I’m sorry! It’s in the pinned discount thread if you want to browse what was in the sale.


----------



## mediumleathergood

snow25 said:


> Thanks. Fyi, you can still get the discounted price even it isn’t tied to your account.



I saw that they opened it up sometime after I replied, I’m sorry for any confusion! These sales are so complicated


----------



## dazedreamer

snow25 said:


> Thank you for sharing the link. I was able to buy a bag on sale using this link on the AU website.
> 
> Just fyi, even if you didn’t receive an email and not link to your account, you can still get the discounted price.
> Also, the link works for AU website, just change some parameters to au.


Thank you for informing, i was able to buy a bag on my country's website as well! Save on shipping


----------



## dazedreamer

snow25 said:


> Thank you for sharing the link. I was able to buy a bag on sale using this link on the AU website.
> 
> Just fyi, even if you didn’t receive an email and not link to your account, you can still get the discounted price.
> Also, the link works for AU website, just change some parameters to au.



Hi Snow25, i placed an order for a bag and an email confirmation was sent to me. However when i log into my ysl account to check on the order status, i realised the order history is blank. Did your order appear in your order history?


----------



## snow25

Hi dazedreamer, 

Yes, my order appears in the order history. Try checking it again on Monday, if still doesn’t appear, maybe send an email. The good thing, you have the email confirmation. 


dazedreamer said:


> Hi Snow25, i placed an order for a bag and an email confirmation was sent to me. However when i log into my ysl account to check on the order status, i realised the order history is blank. Did your order appear in your order history?


----------



## dazedreamer

Yes yes, will surely call them first thing in the morning!


----------



## lilthai

mediumleathergood said:


> Lilthai, it looks like the ysl website is catching up, my order now shows up in my account now as processing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately sharing the link to the private sale doesn’t share the discount, which is tied to the email/account. I’m sorry! It’s in the pinned discount thread if you want to browse what was in the sale.


Mine shows as processing also. But have not shipped yet.


----------



## mediumleathergood

lilthai said:


> Mine shows as processing also. But have not shipped yet.



Oh no! I hope they ship soon and that everything works out.


----------



## americanroyal89

I placed my order on the 5th and it still says processing. I’m getting nervous


----------



## americanroyal89

americanroyal89 said:


> I placed my order on the 5th and it still says processing. I’m getting nervous


Welp. They canceled my order.


----------



## trissy15

Hi everyone! I purchased the round bag in Pebble from the YSL sale. I’m not a fan of the size. Is anyone looking to purchase this item?


----------



## similarmindz

xnatty said:


> The quality is great! It still looks pristine after a year or so. I'm considering an even smaller wallet or card holder though as I realized I don't carry a lot.


Hey girl! Just wondering what color uptown wallet you got? I’m wanting a pink one but not sure if it ever existed…


----------



## xnatty

similarmindz said:


> Hey girl! Just wondering what color uptown wallet you got? I’m wanting a pink one but not sure if it ever existed…


Hi dear! I have the black one. I don't recall seeing a pink one though


----------



## Purse Chakra

Thanks to this awesome tPF community in general and to this post in particular, I was able to snag the very last Niki Shopper in dusty grey off the YSL website -- my very first YSL. She's awesome in pretty much every way, as we've discussed in various threads. 

I will say -- and this is not a complaint -- but I consider this taupe or something similar, not a color on the grey scale. Same with LV's galet gray -- I consider that taupe and not related to gray. But again, no complaints. I saved a ton and have a perfect work-friendly bag that can go from day to after work pretty seamlessly.  












Jay 45 said:


> Private sale link for those who asked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites-SLP-NOAM-Site
> 
> 
> SAINT LAURENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com


----------



## MicheleV

missmary00 said:


> if you're close to Toronto/GTA there's a YSL outlet. You can call the store and ask if they have any currently in store


Wow - had no idea. Do you know what gets sent to the outlet usually/is the stuff usually damaged?


----------

